# Test Results, Shad vs Chicken Breast



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

almost forgot to post the results from our experiment putting fresh shad up against raw boneless chicken breast for channel cats. after hearing rumors of how well chicken breat does i just had to try it. the results....CHICKEN BREAST BLEW AWAY THE SHAD! 2 channels on the shad, 9 on the chicken breast. baits were staggered shad, breast, shad, breast etc in the same general area. not only did we get more on chicken, but they were much bigger fish. the shad takers were both about a pound where the chicken lovers were between 4-6lb.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

well even if its a bad night, u still got some chicken to cook over the fire while waiting for the next bite LOL

did u flavor it with anything, ive always heard to marinate chicken in strawberry extract.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

bassattacker said:


> well even if its a bad night, u still got some chicken to cook over the fire while waiting for the next bite LOL
> 
> did u flavor it with anything, ive always heard to marinate chicken in strawberry extract.


 nope, just plain old raw chicken. thank god for the kroger-plus card


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Kroger Plus Card Rocks LOL

did u cut it up into like 1 inch cubes?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Do the Kroger workers get upset when you start throwing your cast net in the meat isle? 

I find this surprising, I always thought shad was the premium channel bait?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok - went out and tried out the cut chicken breast concept tonight - what is really confusing to me is that we had out 2 lines with gills and 2 lines with chicken - the gills went untouched and the chicken landed a nice (18lb) flat. This is weird. 

-btw, thanks for the idea dinkbuster


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Jackfish said:


> Ok - went out and tried out the cut chicken breast concept tonight - what is really confusing to me is that we had out 2 lines with gills and 2 lines with chicken - the gills went untouched and the chicken landed a nice (18lb) flat. This is weird.
> 
> -btw, thanks for the idea dinkbuster


i never imagined flatties would hit chicken! hmm, wonder if they have whole fryers on sale?


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

really if u think about it its not really that weird, the water levels are so low in some spots and how hot its been up untill now, there going on a feeding frenzy with these cooler temps, so easy prey why pass it up, catfish aint the scavengers of the rivers for nothing LOL...

ps. bring grill bbq sauce and some waffle fries LOL


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Just out of curiosity what type of water are you fishing? Farm pond, river, pay lake?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Fishman said:


> Just out of curiosity what type of water are you fishing? Farm pond, river, pay lake?


 Great Miami River


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

GMR as well


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dink i just realized, you can be KFC new spokesperson. " KFC chicken so good the catfish even eat it" lol


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

Skinless-boneless or cheaper bone in and skin? How about just fish with the skin and eat the good part? How large a chunk were you using?:F


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree 100%

In 3 years of fishing, I have yet to catch a decent cat on shad. I have got a few little guys, but nothing for the camera

I have got several nice ones on chicken dipped in garlic scents.


----------

